# Chausson Flash S2



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

We are new owners of the Chausson Flash S2. We saw it at the NEC in Birmingham in February and fell in love with the layout. We ended up buying the show model. We are pleased to say it ticked all our boxes. (It was a nice surprise to find we have cab air-conditioning as we were told we didn't have it when we bought the van).

Of course, we've had a few teething troubles with it, e.g. water was draining from the shower-room sink VERY slowly but this should has been fixed now. 

We haven't been on a long trip yet but have had weekends away in it. We are planning to go to Ireland in September for a month.

Is there anyone else on here with this model (2010)? 

(I wonder if we should change our name from Twintravellers (named after the Adria Twin) to Flashtravellers now??

Ros


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ros

This is the one with the foldy-down sofa thing that makes up the foot of the bed?

http://www.lowdhams.com/new-motorhomes/chausson/flash/s2

I was impressed with the clever design of this van. It provides a lot of facilities and a nice bathroom in such a small overall length.

Has the layout worked well for you so far?

Gerald


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes that's the one. We like it because when you go in the door the van looks spacious as the shower, etc. is across the back of the van and there are no tall cupboards in the middle of the van to block your view. The bed is a good compromise between having fixed bed and losing space. It is a good lounging space in the day and it is easy to add the rest of the bed by dropping down the end. The dinette is better because you can adjust the rake of the backrest.
Ros


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a full write up for the MH in Which Motorhome this month. It does look very nice indeed.

Good purchase.

Ben


----------

